# Proforma/outline for beginners guide - please add any ideas; comments; etc.



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

I have decided to re-start this as a thread as the last one is so long ....... this follows on from the thread called new sticky post for beginners

DEAR ALL, HERE IS A LIST OF ALL THE QUESTIONS SO FAR. (iF YOU HAVE MADE ANY SUGGESTIONS AND I HAVE LEFT THEM OFF, PLEASE LET ME KNOW)

IF YOU HAVE ANY OTHER QUESTIONS YOU WOULD LIKE TO ADD, COULD YOU ADD THEM E.G. SAY QUESTION 15; 16 AND ONWARDS SO THAT I CAN KEEP TRACK OF THEM AND THEN JUST CUT AND PASTE

IF YOU HAVE ANY COMMENTS ABOUT A QUESTION COULD YOU ADD THESE AND GIVE THE QUESTION NUMBER ... I WILL THEN MAKE NOTES OF ALL OF THESE.

ONCE EVERYONE HAS ADDED ON QUESTIONS; OR WANTED ANY DELETED, CHANGED, ADDED TO, I WILL RUSTLE UP A PROFORMA, AND THEN PASS ON TO TONY. I KNOW THE ORDER OF QUESTIONS CAN BE CHANGED AS WELL TO MAKE MORE SENSE.

ANYWAY PLEASE COMMENT, EVEN IF YOU JSUT SAY WHAT QUESTIONS YOU REALLY AGREE WITH ETC SO THAT WE KNOW IF THIS HAS GENERAL ABROADIES APPROVAL!!!!!

I have made some comments from myself and others in green, so you can comment on this as well ......

___________________________________________________________ _____

1How did you find your clinic (name inserted) overall for tx?

2. Where did you stay (they could JUST be referred to general accom thread?) - as alanelaine suggested, this could stay for a general accomodation thread - everyone okay with this I think i agree with alanelaine on this as dont want to make it too top heavy on accom as here is alot of info that exists already on this
3. What was your overall cost per cycle

4. How did you find the travelling e.g. access from airports in uk to destination

5. Do they give you much info on your donor

6. How many visits did you make

7. How long did you have to stay in spain/poland/russia etc for each tx cycle

8. Did you have to have many scans etc or anything else in the UK. (Should we add in here were did you have extra scans bloods, and costs?
9. Do they inform your GP

10. Contacts - this is a great idea and we can add the various people who can be emailed/phoned/speak english or other languages.

11. Success rates - and perhaps need to add as a seperate question as suggested by Bluebell to to say about egg share or not as someone might find this an advantage or disadvantage

12. General Advantages of your clinic

13.. Disadvantages of your clinic

14. Pre treatment tests they require

15. What treatment is available - also good for those needing steroid treatment or treatment for NK / tests for males etc.

16. Payment methods and ease of payment


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

This is the full debate if anyone wants to read the thoughts etc from others

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=74316.0


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

any more ideas girls??

Debs
xxxx


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

Can I suggest -

If your treatment was unsuccessful did you get counselling and/or post treatment diagnostic tests and, if so, has this lead to a worthwhile route to improve your chances for a further cycle?

Did your clinic prescribe or supply drugs prior to TX?  Did they supply sufficient drugs post treatment or did you need to get more back home?

May think of more so expect this to be edited.

Great start Safarigirl


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

thanks girls for putting your time into this

just wanted to  

Emxx


----------



## earthe kitt (May 7, 2005)

Looks OK to me Safarigirl - along with A&E comments about drugs etc

Jo


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks JO - i think i will wait until the end of this week for comments, and then quickly rework it, post it once more and pass it on to Tony .....
so if you have any comments, please pass on ....


----------

